
The Most Officialest SkiFree Home Page (2010) - tosh
https://ski.ihoc.net/
======
patrickdavey
Heh, I have a fun little side project for carpooling to ski fields (New
Zealand based). I setup skifree as the default 404 page :)

[https://snowpool.org/notarealpage](https://snowpool.org/notarealpage)

~~~
pilom
Just out of curiosity, did you buy a license for this or is it public domain
by now?

~~~
patrickdavey
I just used (slightly modified and with permission)
[https://github.com/basicallydan/skifree.js](https://github.com/basicallydan/skifree.js)
I did not even think about licensing I admit :|

~~~
compuguy
It is licensed MIT, so if you give credit for using the code, you should be
good.

~~~
chipperyman573
He said with permission, which overrides any license.

------
beefsack
Easily missed, but at the bottom of the page they're selling a SkiFree
shirt[1].

I got one for my birthday a couple of years ago and it's my unashamed
favourite geeky shirt I own, even though it looks a bit silly and isn't a
terribly high quality shirt.

[1]:
[http://www.cafepress.com.au/mf/37735548/abominable_tshirt?sh...](http://www.cafepress.com.au/mf/37735548/abominable_tshirt?shop=Cheesehenge&productId=426226829)

------
chowes
Took me way too long to realize that image wasn't playable...

~~~
schoen
Playable version:

[https://archive.org/details/win3_SKIFREE](https://archive.org/details/win3_SKIFREE)

~~~
JetSpiegel
Well, there went my evening...

This kind of digital crack should be labelled properly.

~~~
schoen
Even worse:
[https://archive.org/details/internetarcade](https://archive.org/details/internetarcade)

------
KGIII
Many moons ago, I was forced to use a computer. I pretty much hated them, back
then. Anyhow, I had to learn BASIC. To do so, I got a bunch of books and my
first program was a rehash of a skiing game. I called it Ski Downhill Faster.
(Naming things is not my forté.)

It made the rounds at the university and was improved by others who were more
adept than I. It was a bit of an informal open source, I guess.

I was actually talking about this recently and lamenting the lost data. It's
unfortunate that so many little things weren't archived. I highly doubt that a
copy exists anywhere.

~~~
ourmandave
Also many moons ago there was a competition for one line Apple ][ Basic games
and someone wrote a terminal based downhill skiing game. All you had was
left/right and played until you hit a mound.

~~~
KGIII
By the time my humble program had made the rounds, early 80s at MIT, it has
ASCII trees and points for going through the gates. IIRC, the trees slowed you
down and took points away. The point system was, I think, based on time
remaining and gates cleared. If you ran out of time, the game was over.

I kinda wish I still had access to it, but only to use it as an example. It
was a fun project in an otherwise not fun time. I pretty much despised
computers back then, as they were difficult to use and had limited
functionality. My, how times change.

------
stuartd
I remember those days when people uploaded mp3s of albums they owned -
[https://music.ihoc.net/](https://music.ihoc.net/)

Edit: no markdown

------
dceddia
> Get SkiFree here (39409-byte ZIP containing one 118784-byte Windows 32-bit
> EXE).

Remember when every download link on the web told you exactly how big it was?

~~~
iso-8859-1
I still get truncated downloads occasionally nowadays. And my file explorer
still doesn't show the checksum my filesystem has done anyway. So this is
probably still the best poor-man's-integrity check.

------
ignawin
The bear hunts me until this day.

~~~
acidburnNSA
The history article seems to confirm that it's indeed an abominable snow
monster.

------
martinald
How much would those msft shares be worth now?

~~~
sillysaurus3
[removed]

~~~
dkuebric
I don't think that actually answered the question; this looks more correct to
me:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=100+shares+of+MSFT+from...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=100+shares+of+MSFT+from+1991+value+today)

~~~
schoen
Because of the stock splits that another commenter mentioned, it looks like
this is actually asking a rather different question (more like "What would the
price be to buy 100 then-current shares of MSFT at each moment from 1991 until
today?").

------
haser_au
I spent way too much time on this game as a kid. Thanks for the brilliant
game. Was a lot of fun to play. Multiplayer would have been awesome...

------
Endy
I do hate to be the jerk here, but this page keeps getting reposted just about
annually - it started here almost a decade ago. I know that SkiFree was a
memorable game, and it's nice that the programmer released it all those years
ago. But really, while a nice diversion, this page just doesn't feel like it
deserves to be on the front page of HN anymore.

So... why do HN members constantly repost it?

~~~
KindOne
[https://xkcd.com/1053/](https://xkcd.com/1053/)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ski.ihoc.net](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ski.ihoc.net)

In my opinion, I don't see it being a "repost" epidemic.

> But really, while a nice diversion, this page just doesn't feel like it
> deserves to be on the front page of HN anymore.

So hide it?

This is the first time I've ever seen it.

~~~
Endy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=ihoc.net](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=ihoc.net)

Take a look there instead.

------
nemo1618
Can anyone hazard a guess as to what the original Atari 2600 game was?

~~~
grzm
The link in the article leads to the Activision game "Skiing"

[https://www.atariage.com/software_page.html?SoftwareLabelID=...](https://www.atariage.com/software_page.html?SoftwareLabelID=434)

------
ourmandave
The History page has a NSFW "This is where baby snow monsters come from"
graphic.

~~~
folli
This graphic is about equally NSFW as browsing this website while your boss
walks in.

